# Introducing goats to pasture/tethering questions



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a plan to solve two problems that I have with my goats right now- I am new to this so I would love any sort of input!

Problem #1- Introducing them to new pasture. They have never been on pasture before and I definitely don't want them to get bloat.
Problem #2- My goats are pretty wild. They have gotten used to my presence over the past few months, but I need them to be tame enough (and used to wearing collars) where I can catch them easily and without stress in case they get sick or injured. My "feed them every day by hand" plan didn't work- it only got them comfortable with me at arms length, haha.

I am hoping that by putting collars on them and holding them on a lead for a while each day, I can tame them a bit. The advice I got so far was just hold the lead tight, wait for them to calm down, then give them a treat. Then pull them a bit closer and repeat.

So the plan is to fit them with collars and do my training with them, then tether them for a few hours a day in the pasture (supervised of course), taking them out in the morning after they have a belly full of hay and slowly increasing the time they are out there until ultimately they stay out there for good.

One question I have is, do the breakaway collars work well with tethering? And are they adjustable? My goats have an uncanny way of slipping their head out of any collar I've tried so far (same problem that my dog has- wide neck, small head).

Does anyone have experience tethering multiple goats in the same place at the same time? What's the best way to do this? I'm afraid of them getting tangled on each others lines.

Thanks for your help, hopefully there arent too many holes in my plan


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are your pastures not fenced in? Personally, I would really recommend CameliDynamics by Marty McGee Bennett for your goats. While it is geared toward llamas and alpacas, it is based off of Linda Tellington Jones TTouch Training. Or even just go with the TTouch Training. Another one is Gentle Spirit Training by Cathy Spaulding.

I would have a small area that you can herd the goats into. Something they are used to being in because feed is there. I never have just an open field that I have to catch goats in. I always have different size areas that I can herd them into smaller and smaller areas to do the things I need to do. When I have to do shots or anything to them, I have a 9x9 pen to herd everyone into and then I have a 3x9 pen that I can put just a couple in to do what I need to do.

If the goat is more on the wild side, they will not do well tied up. Break away collars don't break for every instance.

Have you tried having them in a small area with feed and stuff and just go in there a read a book?


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, the pasture is fenced in (or rather, will be next week!). That is a really good point about having smaller and smaller areas, I will start planning that into our fence because it is not totally done yet.. I have them in a pretty small area now and I generally go outside and spend 30-60 minutes sitting when them on most days. It's helped a lot, they all come up and eat out of my hands and my little buck has become very puppy-like, but catching any of them to do hooves and stuff is still really difficult. 

Thanks for your advice, I really appreciate it! I'll read up on those training techniques today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can create whatever size areas you need. I have corral panels so my pens are created with what I have in size. But you could create a 4x4 area or whatever size you need so that you can comfortably work but no chasing to catch them.


----------

